# IVF - trigger injection



## suzj (Aug 15, 2003)

Morning,

I am taking my trigger injection with Pregnyl tonight at 8.45 pm, can someone please put my mind at rest - do i inject this in the top of my leg as i was doing with the menopur??

My memory has been really terrible lately and all of a sudden i keep thinking of questions i should have asked.

Going in for ec on Tuesday.

Thanks
Susan


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Susan

Im sure all injections go into the same area - if i remember rightly.

All the very best of luck

Mel


----------



## suzj (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi Mel and Woppa,

Thanks for replying so quickly. Can have a nice relaxing Sunday now.

Susan x


----------



## suzj (Aug 15, 2003)

Me again,

Do i still use the same needles as i have been, havent been given anything different??

One of the girls on the easter eggies has been given a different needle and told to do trigger injection in the tummy. But i suppose all clinics are different.
Im at Barts.

Thanks again

Susan


----------



## chica fuego (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Susan 
its me again , I replied on the cycle buddies too. Yes, you use the same needles as before and exactly the same way as before, with as many powders as they told you. 

Don't worry, it is no different

Tania


----------

